# Need help with Python Adapter



## polkovnik_rzevskiy (May 7, 2010)

Hi, I am looking to see if anyone knows where I can get an adapter for my python. I ran into problem with my for Python will not fit onto it. I have checked all the local hardware stores and even some plumbing outfit but can't seem to find an adapter that will work. The areator in the faucet sit fairly deep (so the thread is deep as well) and not of the adapters have long enough thread to screw onto the faucet. 

Has any one had this problem, and how did you deal with it?
Or alternatively, does anyone know of a place that can do customer threading on a piece of a copper pipe? 

Thanks amigos


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

take the head off of your faucet, bring it into home depot along with the python adapter hand to plumbing guy and voila!! Thats what I did... You remove what you have on your kitchen tap now for the python, Its a brass bit to replace and Im very happy with it..


----------



## polkovnik_rzevskiy (May 7, 2010)

ibenu said:


> take the head off of your faucet, bring it into home depot along with the python adapter hand to plumbing guy and voila!! Thats what I did... You remove what you have on your kitchen tap now for the python, Its a brass bit to replace and Im very happy with it..


If it was only that easy... I have done exactly that and so far neither home depot, Canadian tire nor a few LFS have not been able to help...

I never would have thought this to be such a big deal to find the right adapter...


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Buy a new faucet and adapter at the same time, stop the goose chase!! I get fed up and do stuff like that (replace fixtures that wont play along) the time alone you could continue to spend on this would make buying some faucet that works worth it..


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

40$ will get you a new faucet at home depot.
or take the old one to them and get them to find you the adapter. I'm a plumber and faucets can sometimes be a little tricky to change out aerators on. threads may be stripped or it could be (gasp...) European!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Don't know your location. 

Try plumbing wholesaler like Hillcrest Plumbing (Surrey and Vancouver), Universal, MPH on Lougheed Hwy and Blue Mountain. Or look up in Yellow Page.


----------



## polkovnik_rzevskiy (May 7, 2010)

Hi everyone and thanks for your replies. I will try two last things and if it does not work it will come down to replacing the faucet.

First I found that there is this kind of adapter Google Image Result for http://www.hardwarestore.com/media/product/100507_front200.jpg
and

Second I will see if B&J can custom make one for me.

Cheers


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Is it a laundry room or kitchen faucet?......the ones you see in the Python online store and get them in the local hardware stores for a much lower price.

Brass Snap Connector

Aquarium Accessories - Python Products


----------



## polkovnik_rzevskiy (May 7, 2010)

seanyuki said:


> Is it a laundry room or kitchen faucet?......the ones you see in the Python online store and get them in the local hardware stores for a much lower price.
> 
> Brass Snap Connector
> 
> Aquarium Accessories - Python Products


Bathroom faucet. I will look for this locally, I will be needing this ASAP. No more buckets and manual drain this weekend... Worst comes to worst I will just get a new faucet


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Usually you find those connectors or adapters at the gardening section in the local hardware store


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I've been following this thread, as my kitchen faucet doesn't appear to take a threaded hose. And no, I'm not replacing my Grohe with a $40 faucet. 

I never thought of the bathroom faucet though, so I'll have to look into that.


----------



## PatientZero3 (Apr 21, 2010)

J+L aquatics in Burnaby has the universal adapters for the python system


----------



## bettyboop (Jun 4, 2010)

I had the same problem with my bathroom tap. We took the aerater and the end from the python to home depot and found a really helpfull guy who dug around for about 20 min and came up with something to connect garden hoses together. It works great!


----------



## polkovnik_rzevskiy (May 7, 2010)

Hi everyone, thought I would put some closure to this. I made it to J&L today and picked up a universal adapter from Python (it was about $11 with tax). This adapter goes over top of your faucet and the threaded end is where you hook up your normal python adapter that came with your hose. I was a little worried as my facet is larger than the opening in the universal adapter, but with a little force I was able to snap it on (it is rubber so it stretches). So if anyone is having the same problem J&L is the place to go. Also, ebay sells them for less if anyone is interested...

P.S. Just be aware that you might have to get a bigger clamp if your faucet requires it...


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

cool, rona also has a better selection than home depot btw


----------



## polkovnik_rzevskiy (May 7, 2010)

Mferko said:


> cool, rona also has a better selection than home depot btw


The one in Coquitlam did not have what I was looking for unfortunately.


----------

